# Virginia Open Spring 2014 - March 29, 2014



## Sessinator (Feb 6, 2014)

For the first time in 3 years there will be a competition in Virginia! This competition will be held at the University of Virginia (wahoowa!). 

Date: Saturday, March 29, 2014
Location: Charlottesville, Virginia
Organizers: Sesi Cadmus and Eli Lifland
Delegate: Felix Lee

Events: 
3x3 (3 Rounds)
2x2 (2 Rounds)
4x4 (combined Final, if possible 2 rounds)
3x3 One-Handed (Combined Final)
3x3 Blindfolded (2 Rounds)
Pyraminx (2 Rounds)
Skewb is _tentative_.

Competition Page: http://union.cubingusa.com/virginiaspring2014/index.php
WCA Page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VirginiaOpenSpring2014


----------



## uvafan (Feb 6, 2014)

That's right, we're actually holding a comp in VA! Get pumped!


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 6, 2014)

:OOO YAY A COMP SOMEWHAT CLOSE TO MAH!!!!! Sorry for that outburst.... But I am seriously excited


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 7, 2014)

ok....a comp 1 hour from my grandparents with 2 rounds of pyra....I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Nuster (Feb 7, 2014)

Well if anyone from Charlotte, NC will be heading there, I'd like to carpool(and chip in for the gas money of course).
Otherwise, I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 13, 2014)

Registration has been open for almost a week and we're about 25% of the way to the 60 competitor limit.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 13, 2014)

Excited to be going


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2014)

Katie and I are coming!


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 13, 2014)

My dad lives less than an hour away from here; would definitely have come to this if it were May-August.


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see that people are signing up! 

The prizes arrived today, and let me just say that they're...pretty awesome.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 18, 2014)

uvafan said:


> That's right, we're actually holding a comp in VA! Get pumped!


Heh, uvafan is the guy organizing the event at UVA. Surprise surprise Eli.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 18, 2014)

If my work calms down, I will sign up. UVA would be a nice ride on my Hayabusa!


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Parents are convinced, I should be there.

First east coast comp for me.


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Parents are convinced, I should be there.
> 
> First east coast comp for me.



Felix Lee + Drew Brads Pyraminx Showdown 2014. 

Hopefully I do East Coast Comps justice.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 18, 2014)

Pyraminx will be hard mode


----------



## uvafan (Feb 18, 2014)

Skullush said:


> Pyraminx will be hard mode





Sessinator said:


> Felix Lee + Drew Brads Pyraminx Showdown 2014.
> 
> Hopefully I do East Coast Comps justice.





XTowncuber said:


> Parents are convinced, I should be there.
> 
> First east coast comp for me.


This is going to be awesome haha 

I just hope Sesi and I don't mess up too badly. 

I should probably start practicing pyra or else I might not even podium...


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my god I wish I could go just for the Pyraminx... Sadly too far...


----------



## flee135 (Feb 18, 2014)

Skullush said:


> Pyraminx will be hard mode



Lol I touched a pyraminx yesterday for the first time since Slow 'n Steady in November, and I probably won't touch it again much until this competition. I think sub-5 is a reasonable goal for me haha. But it'll be fun!


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 28, 2014)

For those of you who have not signed up yet, we are halfway to the 60 competitor limit! Registration closes in about 4 weeks!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 9, 2014)

2/3 full. Can't wait for the end of the month!!!


----------



## uvafan (Mar 12, 2014)

Guys, there are only 6 spots left! Registration is about to fill up, you will NOT be able to compete unless you are one of the 6 last people to preregister. 

I'm looking at you, Rowe.


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like we might be closing registration earlier than I had anticipated! Remember you need to pay your registration fee through PayPal (if you have an issue, please contact me personally). Remember, we have a 60 competitor limit (the room isn't the largest, sorry), and it's not likely we will open up more spaces. 

Glad we have so many people interested, and a ton of first time competitors!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 13, 2014)

60 competitors registered! Wow, this is going to be fun!


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 13, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> 60 competitors registered! Wow, this is going to be fun!



Yep! 

We are actually looking to see if we can relocate to a larger space (I can tell it will be a bit cramped where we are now). If we are able to secure a larger space, there is the possibility that the competitor cap may be lifted. We should be able to figure that all out by Wednesday.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 21, 2014)

Update?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

#gethyped

#RiverHillpodiomination


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 21, 2014)

Ickathu said:


> Update?



We have decided to stay in our current location due to a lack of other viable options at this point. As a result, we have made the final decision to keep the competitor cap at 60. No new registrations will be accepted at this point or on the day of the competition. However, for future competitions we plan on booking a larger venue to accommodate more competitors and spectators. 



Ninja Storm said:


> #gethyped
> 
> #RiverHillpodiomination



#Alreadyhyped


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good luck to all Saturday  I'm certainly excited. My first comp since 2010.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 28, 2014)

ok, time for some goals.

2x2: sub 2.5 average
3x3: sub 9 average, low 7 single, beat Kevin.
4x4: sub 40 average
pyra: smash WR


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 28, 2014)

2x2: Compete.
3x3: Sub10 again please.
4x4: Sub50 still.
3x3OH: Sub15, last competition was so close, but so far.
Pyra: Compete.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 29, 2014)

Event goal avg
2: sub6. Avg 5
3: sub 17. Avg 14-16
4: a sub-1 solve. Avg 1:00
Pyra: sub 10. Avg 8
Oh: complete the avg. avg 40
Skewb: doesn't matter. Avg 14-22


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 29, 2014)

3x3: better than last comp
3x3 BLD:success


I'm super excited.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

Drew's had a bad day


----------



## Carrot (Mar 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> ok, time for some goals.
> 
> 2x2: sub 2.5 average
> 3x3: sub 9 average, low 7 single, beat Kevin.
> ...



2x2: grats!
3x3: Close enough
4x4: still a final where you could get it
pyra: define smash... 

I'm so mean


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yayyyy 2.40! That was me less than a month ago


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 29, 2014)

where is kevin ???


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 29, 2014)

yeah....btw the old timers take longer then the new ones to get the green light to come on  so much DNF.

insane 4x4 tho

DNF in 2x2 was 1.xx. would've been great average.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> yeah....btw the old timers take longer then the new ones to get the green light to come on  so much DNF.
> 
> insane 4x4 tho
> 
> DNF in 2x2 was 1.xx. would've been great average.



Yeah, in my WR you can see me failing the start in my 1.91 and 1.50 

yepyep

Dang, would've been 2.14 :/ Sorry about that


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> yeah....btw the old timers take longer then the new ones to get the green light to come on  so much DNF.



Sorry  I had the same problem back in 2012 at Raleigh Open. I DNFed Round 1 because I was used to the QJ Timers which lit up really quickly.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2014)

MirzaCubing said:


> Sorry  I had the same problem back in 2012 at Raleigh Open. I DNFed Round 1 because I was used to the QJ Timers which lit up really quickly.



You used QJ timers for an official WCA competition?
That's against the regulations.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> You used QJ timers for an official WCA competition?
> That's against the regulations.



He was USED to qj timers.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 30, 2014)

It was fun! Thanks Sesi!
Noteworthy things:
-I failed at pyra in the finals (that _never_ happens /sarcasm)
-I got 3rd place in 3bld (I don't even know when I last did 3bld)
-I'm not completely terrible in Skewb
-First comp ever where we were AHEAD of schedule the entire day
-lo(h)l
-When you don't practice 2x2 and 4x4, you get bad.
-It was very rainy outside. My jeans are still wet after almost 3 hours indoors.
-It's bad when all the scrambles completely disappear. Like, legit bad. (Did we end up finding them? I think I heard that we did, but then later someone said that what was found didn't actually have the scrambles.)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 30, 2014)

Ickathu said:


> -lo(h)l





12, 20, 13, 13, 18

augh


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> You used QJ timers for an official WCA competition?
> That's against the regulations.



Sorry, should have worded that more properly. What I meant was that at home I practiced on a QJ timer so using a different timer (stackmat) in competition messed me up.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 12, 20, 13, 13, 18
> 
> augh



waaaaaaaatttt that's soooooo crazy


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 30, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 12, 20, 13, 13, 18
> 
> augh



-Keaton has anger issues


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 30, 2014)

Ickathu said:


> -Keaton has anger issues



It was only for that though 

I shouldn't have gotten so excited after the second 13, made me too nervous.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> He was USED to qj timers.



Ah, oops.


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 31, 2014)

Didn't perform so well, but I am glad I finally got to organize my first competition, and that (from what I have heard) people enjoyed it!  

A little late but...

Did You Know:

-This competition really happened
-Running a cube competition is like playing Diner Dash in real life
-Random prizes are cool
-Always wait for the green light to go
-When you run a competition it’s pretty hard to practice for the events you’re in (oops)
-What I lacked in cubing skills I made up in organizational skills
-Having people from my dorm and hall judge was very helpful
-We added 3x3 OH Finals, 4x4 Finals, and Skewb
-We finished 3BLD Finals around 3:50 when we were supposed to finish at 5:15
-Sweet 16 
-Thanksgiving table of cubers is thing 
-Clean-up turned into a very awesome and spontaneous 2 hour dance party


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 31, 2014)

DYK...

Kevin skipped us?
So I was the cool kid?
So many nubs?
Red light means stop?
Green light means go?
Group B pyra scrambles were lol?
But that's ok I didn't want the WR anyway?
Sesi is awesome?
Eli makes conservative schedules?
Fastest solve of comp was an LL skip?
I have now judged and had an official LL skip?
Keaton needs anger management?
Everybody thought that someone opened fire?
You're not allowed to talk to me while I'm inspecting?
And you're definitely not allowed to pressure me to break the WR single during inspection?
so shut up?


----------



## Carrot (Mar 31, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> DYK...
> 
> You're not allowed to talk to me while I'm inspecting?
> And you're definitely not allowed to pressure me to break the WR single during inspection?
> so shut up?



Well, given the fact that they were distracting you you could tell the delegate, you would get an extra attempt (do worse obviously), and then they know that if they want to see you break WRs they should just shut the **** up


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2014)

Katie and I had a really great time! It was fun to meet lots of new people, and to see some familiar faces again! The competition was very well run. I was very pleasantly surprised that we were running ahead of schedule for pretty much the entire day, very nicely done! The staff was really great, and overall there was a very fun atmosphere! Thanks to the organization team and to Felix for delegating! This competition was a blast!


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm glad that a bunch of you seemed to have enjoyed the competition overall!  Hopefully we'll hold another in the fall (mid-October??). 

Also the results are up!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VirginiaOpenSpring2014


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> DYK...
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to talk to me while I'm inspecting?
> ...



Same thing happened to me at Yale during OH.  Damn nubs.


----------

